# 28 Gauge Pattern Test



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

Did a pattern test yesterday with my newly acquired Mossberg International Youth SA-28. Info below.

23" barrel
Briley XFULL .523
Apex 1-3/8 oz 9.5's
35 Yards
Turkey Target 8.5"×11"
Back Drop 22"x28"


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Mortimer said:


> Did a pattern test yesterday with my newly acquired Mossberg International Youth SA-28. Info below.
> 
> 23" barrel
> Briley XFULL .523
> ...


I love test data!

But surely 9.5’s is a typo?

I know, “stop calling me Shirley.”


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The apex turkey loads only come in 9 and 9.5. 
Heavy shot makes a 7/8 oz. #5 turkey load if you can find it is another question.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

reddog1 said:


> The apex turkey loads only come in 9 and 9.5.
> Heavy shot makes a 7/8 oz. #5 turkey load if you can find it is another question.


Wow! Very interesting. I’m not a turkey hunter and it shows. I’ve shot a billion #8 and #9 shot at skeet and thought turkeys required 6’s and higher (not counting extreme close range, etc). Learned something today!


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

9.5's is not a typo. TSS 9's and 9.5's are deadly out to a reasonable range. For me that's 45 yards.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea, with a specialty gage like a 28 you can only shot so much load but they are FAST.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

These two gobblers were shot with TSS 9's last year, both in the 35-38 yard range. One in Minnesota with my 12 gauge Model 12, with














2-3/4" Foxtrot Mini Twister 1-5/8 oz of 9's and the other here in Michigan with my 1300 20 gauge with 3" Federal TSS 1.5 oz of 9's.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Id lie to see one of those Mossberg 28s. Probably dont ned. Have a nice 20 w/ 2 sets of barrels-Richland Arms(Blissfeld, MI), bought in 1968-$189.

If you know anyone w/ a now out of business Richland send em to Dick Williams for repairs. They bought all of Richlands parts when they closed.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes sir TSS or Pixie Dust really shines in the smaller gauges ! I been shooting 10s for several years just have to be careful to ensure there allowed in the state your hunting . I would love to add a .410 or a 28 to my 20 but my wife would kill me if I added another shotgun lol


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

6thMichCav said:


> Wow! Very interesting. I’m not a turkey hunter and it shows. I’ve shot a billion #8 and #9 shot at skeet and thought turkeys required 6’s and higher (not counting extreme close range, etc). Learned something today!


I own 7 different 28ga guns so I'm always looking for different loads to shoot.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

reddog1 said:


> I own 7 different 28ga guns so I'm always looking for different loads to shoot.


28’s are nice guns. I had a Winchester 101 Pigeon 28ga for a while. It didn’t fit me very well so I eventually sold it. But the 28 killed clays as consistently as anything else.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The only 28ga that didn't fit me was a Browning Cynergy. I couldn't hit anything with that gun. I eventually gave it to Pheasants Forever so they could raffle it off at one of their banquets. I'm still looking for an over and under more for novelty than anything else. Just so I can say I have one.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Boss 28 ga in #5’s was monster on pheasants for me this year. I would think that would be better than 9’s. But it only takes one I suppose


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh. But Boss is out of stock, sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

6thMichCav said:


> Wow! Very interesting. I’m not a turkey hunter and it shows. I’ve shot a billion #8 and #9 shot at skeet and thought turkeys required 6’s and higher (not counting extreme close range, etc). Learned something today!


He's shooting tungsten loads. I wanna say #9 tungsten shot weighs about the same as #5 or #6 lead. Tungsten shot is 18g/cm³ and lead shot is 11.35g/cm³.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

22 Chuck said:


> Id lie to see one of those Mossberg 28s. Probably dont ned. Have a nice 20 w/ 2 sets of barrels-Richland Arms(Blissfeld, MI), bought in 1968-$189.
> 
> If you know anyone w/ a now out of business Richland send em to Dick Williams for repairs. They bought all of Richlands parts when they closed.


Here's a couple pictures of the Mossberg SA-28. Additions are Briley XFull choke, HiViz recoil pad to add 1" to LOP, Grovtec sling swivel kit and Truglo sights.
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh man I want one lol


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bought a couple of those for my kids and dad. They have worked flawlessly for waterfowl and Turkey, as well as target shooting.


----------

